# CD Rom Drivers using MS DOS 6



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

I have a tower PC separate from what I use for Internet with just Ms Dos as the OS. But since I have loaded it using diskettes I have not been able to use the Cd Rom drive. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See here for making a config.sys file in DOS: https://www.computerhope.com/ac.htm


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

I will check out that site but I just got some help from https://www.computerhope.com/cdromd.htm The only issue is the make and model of my CD Rom.


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

I got what I am suppose to put in the Autoexec.bat and Config.sys files but the drivers for the cd rom is suppose to placed in a file on the c drive. I don't really see a company the makes the cd rom on the cd rom. Just compact disk and some other jiberish. I plan to reboot the pc and check the bios and inital boot to see if I have any luck...


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

tintex said:


> I got what I am suppose to put in the Autoexec.bat and Config.sys files but the drivers for the cd rom is suppose to placed in a file on the c drive. I don't really see a company the makes the cd rom on the cd rom. Just compact disk and some other jiberish. I plan to reboot the pc and check the bios and inital boot to see if I have any luck...


The complications is that the PC was a throw away that I brought back to life. Its a Tower with a lock on it. I know there is two drives (I don't have access to the second drive) but I am only using one. It was wiped clean and I add a new OS (MS Dos 6.22) and C++. But since the installation I have not been using the mouse or CD Rom. I have been using the A: drive and keyboard for everything. Now the intention is to get it working from 80% to 100%. Which I am going to need a lock smith in get in side. But in the mean time I am hoping I can get the disk drive working. Then I can use a disk magic in order to access the other drive.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did the BIOS reveal the brand of the CD-ROM?


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Did the BIOS reveal the brand of the CD-ROM?


No it did not. And on the initial boot all that was stated was CD Rom Drive: 284


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Press the key to go into BIOS, the first page usually list the connected drives. Maybe along with the brand model


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Press the key to go into BIOS, the first page usually list the connected drives. Maybe along with the brand model


On boot I hit the delete key. I enter the bios there is a listing of the drives: hard drives, A drive (floppy), B drive (none), video (EGA/VGA), and that is it. No D drive is listed. The only other option is to open up the PC and look at the CD Rom outer casing. But as I stated before I need a lock smith.


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow. That (MS-DOS) has been a while.
In your case I don't think you have much of an option other than to look at the drive itself. And, equally important, the interface. If it's SCSI you'll need one driver and if it's ATA you'll need another. Since it's "only" an 8 X spped drive I doubt it's a SATA drive, for which I've never seen DOS drivers. I do have an old Win98 cd somewhere and there are the config.sys and autoexec.bat on there for the, at the time, "normal" cd drives. I'll look it up and report back.

Edit: I was wrong. There's no specific CD-Rom drivers on it. None unpacked at least.

But HERE's a link to a page that'll tell you how to word Autoexec.bat and Config.sys
But you'll have the same issue if you don't know the manufacturer of the CD-Rom drive. You'll have to get the right sys file somewhere. As far as I remember the OAKCDROM.SYS works for more than 80% of the older CD-ROM drives.

Good luck.


----------



## tintex (May 14, 2018)

Fireflycph said:


> Wow. That (MS-DOS) has been a while.
> In your case I don't think you have much of an option other than to look at the drive itself. And, equally important, the interface. If it's SCSI you'll need one driver and if it's ATA you'll need another. Since it's "only" an 8 X spped drive I doubt it's a SATA drive, for which I've never seen DOS drivers. I do have an old Win98 cd somewhere and there are the config.sys and autoexec.bat on there for the, at the time, "normal" cd drives. I'll look it up and report back.
> 
> Edit: I was wrong. There's no specific CD-Rom drivers on it. None unpacked at least.
> ...


Thanks I will give it a try...


----------

